
George Clinton: Life lessons from a funked-up superstar - kikitee
http://www.huckmagazine.com/art-and-culture/music-2/life-lessons-george-clinton-pioneer-interview-parliament-funkadelic/
======
damontal
Just going to leave this here. I've watched it at least five times at this
point and it never ceases to astonish me.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r5aHD5ruSZ0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r5aHD5ruSZ0)

~~~
leothekim
Aw man so many good moments here. Love the groove starting at 26:31. Eddie
Hazel RIP. I view funk in the 1970s as a natural extension of big band jazz,
and Parliament Funkadelic was _the_ epitome of that. Jazz is the teacher, and
funk is the preacher. Thanks for sharing this!

~~~
damontal
What I love about that video is how much fun they seem to be having. The music
is amazing. The costumes and act are crazy. And they make it look so
effortless. The album versions of these songs don't quite approach the energy
of this concert.

This video gets removed from YouTube from time to time I guess due to
copyright but someone always puts it back up.

------
pasbesoin
Thank you for this.

Maybe some people will find it off-topic. But, talk about hacking the music
scene...

Somewhat OT and different genre, but a couple of years ago, archive.org put
effort into onlining especially early Hip Hop recordings.

[https://archive.org/details/hiphopmixtapes](https://archive.org/details/hiphopmixtapes)

My (white, suburban) roommate was into this, big time. I didn't get it,
although funk just reached down inside me and grabbed something, when I heard
it.

Years, decades later, the story is finally getting to me without the
contemporary cultural reprobation. (I've come to find the reprobation and its
sources perhaps more false and damaging, than the [choose your own pejorative
adjectives] genre and culture, itself.)

------
ljw1001
I was so happy to see the "mothership" in the first room of the music section
in the amazing Smithsonian National Museum of African American History &
Culture. Make my funk the P-Funk!

------
agumonkey
I hold Parliament quite high in my musical universe. Am very happy to see this
on the front page.

It sounds childlike crazy but the subtle and deep groove these guys delivered
is of a rare grade.

------
wyclif
I love Parliament-Funkadelic. My faves are _Mothership Connection_ , _Maggot
Brain_ (Eddie Hazel's guitar playing is amazing), and _One Nation Under a
Groove_.

I also had _Motor Booty Affair_ on vinyl, and the photo of the back cover
reminds me of staring at that album sleeve while listening to the record and
thinking, "OK, only drugs could have inspired that."

------
itronitron
>> He had an ability to arrange things in his mind exactly as he wanted. To
me, that made him easy to work with.

This was nice to read.

~~~
mark-r
Prince was amazing. Unfortunately even though I live 3 miles from Paisley Park
I never met him.

I did work with someone who bumped into George Clinton once when he was in
town to see Prince. He had nothing but good things to say about the encounter,
but it was long enough ago that I can't remember any particulars.

Our company mascot was the Atomic Dog.

------
zxv
This is my favorite George Clinton track.

Ain't That Peculiar feat. Sly Stone, El Debarge & the P-Funk All Stars

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5vu9eNMKgQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5vu9eNMKgQ)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
That's a fun Marvin Gaye cover, but doesn't have a ton of personality compared
to the classic 70s Parliament/Funkadelic records, wouldn't you say?

~~~
zxv
To my ears, it's got a serious groove. Certainly very understated compared to
Parliament/Funkadelic, but that's part of the charm.

------
piker
> The closest thing to a rule was not letting talent outta the room!

What a powerful and simple rule. I wonder how it works at scale, but makes so
much sense in that industry.

------
wiz21c
I saw them once in concert. They played like, 4 hours long. Unbelieveable.
They were rotating some musicians during the show!

